# Medicaid for newborn?



## Ashley2189

Hi, I was wondering how I can apply to have my baby on medicaid? I have looked at the online application and I can't figure out how to put just the baby on medicaid, I don't need it for myself. At my OB clinic they told me that when the baby is born she is automatically enrolled in medicaid and I just have to send in the documents to keep her on it. But I went and spoke to the people in the pediatrician's office I chose and they told me that it would be more difficult that way and that their medicaid patients usually have a card for their baby that says "baby of....." until the baby's own card comes in. I was told that I might be charged all expenses until baby is on medicaid. I'm so confused now, I'm not sure what I need to do.


----------



## ChristinaRN

Hmmm.....haven't been on Medicaid but I think if you make an appointment with (or call) your local health department they should have accurate info for you. Also if baby goes on Medicaid you should qualify for WIC.....a great deal on TONS of food!!!


----------



## absandjbs

You should be able to find a local office under your states health and human services department website or a number you can call. They are able to answer your questions. I think you can only add the baby after they are born of you don't want it for yourself.


----------



## jocelynmarie

I think it depends on if you have insurance that they deem "affordable" I know I had looked into it as well, but because I have insurance through my work that I can put the baby on, I'm not eligible.

Not looking forward to my insurance premiums doubling in a few months... yikes!!


----------



## Ashley2189

i don't work so i don't have any way of providing insurance to my baby except if i found and paid for private insurance. i'm already on WIC, i have an appointment with them in about a week and a half which is the same building i found when i tried looking for where to contact for medicaid so maybe they can do it there.


----------



## countryrider

Is there a DHS office in your county? (Department of Human Servises) Or some other health dept. in your county in FL...that's who you'll need to contact. They will ask questions such as income, and what bills you may have to make sure you qualify for medicaid...Pretty easy questions. If you qualify they'll give you a paper to take with to Dr.'s apts to cover the cost right away until your card comes in. 

They are right though, that if you don't have anything to cover your costs now you will be the one to get billed until you get insurance. Most health depts will back date your apts up to 2-3 months and cover those bills that you have already.


----------



## oaklvr

If you are on Medicaid already, the baby goes on your case. My DD has Medicaid and it was simple for them to add me to it once I was pregnant with this baby. Once the baby is born, go to the dept for health and family services, like where you'd get food stamps or anything like that and ask them what you need to do to get your baby set up on Medicaid.


----------



## Ashley2189

countryrider said:


> Is there a DHS office in your county? (Department of Human Servises) Or some other health dept. in your county in FL...that's who you'll need to contact. They will ask questions such as income, and what bills you may have to make sure you qualify for medicaid...Pretty easy questions. If you qualify they'll give you a paper to take with to Dr.'s apts to cover the cost right away until your card comes in.
> 
> They are right though, that if you don't have anything to cover your costs now you will be the one to get billed until you get insurance. *Most health depts will back date your apts up to 2-3 months and cover those bills that you have already.*

so then let's say hypothetically i go into labor before i get the chance to go apply for medicaid for the baby. once she is born and i get her on it, if i have had to pay out of pocket in the hospital or for her first ped visit i might be reimbursed? again, i need medicaid ONLY for the baby, not for myself.

looks like i'll definitely be taking a trip down to the health department to get this sorted out. thanks for your help!


----------



## Braven05

I was told I couldn't apply for it until after the baby was born. My insurance will cover baby for the first 30 days of life and then I can apply for medicaid...check and see if the hospital you're delivering at has a social services office or whatever and see if someone can help you there.


----------



## Shmeh

I think if you don't have coverage for the baby when she is born, your baby will qualify for "Emergency Medicaid". Call your hospital and ask. I am covered under Medicaid so my child automatically qualifies for the first year of life. I don't know how it works in your state, but here, even if you have the child and she isn't covered, when you apply you have the option to get your last 90 days worth of unpaid medical bills taken care of. Best of luck, and don't worry about it. Don't pay a thing until your HHS office gets you sorted out.


----------



## Mother of 4

If you already receive WIC...they won't do it for you but ask them for the contact number if you don't know it for your local HHS office. They could probably also guide you on how to go about doing it but you will need to go through HHS to do it. They will back date and pay the bills for baby and the hospital though. The hospital shouldn't charge you up front but I would for sure be getting a hold of someone. I'm not positive how it works in your state but in the state I live in it's not true that if you have access to health care through your employer that you don't qualify for medicaid. My husband and I pay for our healthcare through his employer but our children receive medicaid. We can't afford to add them to our healthcare plan. All you have to do is fall into the medicaid income guidelines unless your state is different than ours. Since you are in Florida this link my help you....call the number and see if they can guide you at all. https://www.myflorida.com/accessflorida/


----------

